# Switchcrafters questions, again...



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can buy switchcrafters turnouts with insulated frogs? Also, is it possible to specify stainless steel spikes instead of steel?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Josef, 

You probably don't want to specify stainless steel spikes. Most folk find that they work loose - do a search on the archives.


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

Josef: 

I don't see either of these options on their web page, but thought I remembered someone posting that the insulated frogs were a possibility. 

Probably best to either give Switch Crafters a call: 
(541) 990-4455 

--or-- 

Email them: 
mailto:[email protected] 

Like Pete, I would generally recommend against SS spikes in wood ties, but I don't have any direct experience with the composite material Switch Crafers uses. Be interesting to find out how SS holds over time.

Happy RRing, 

Jerry


----------



## 1wpgs4 (Mar 25, 2008)

SwitchCrafters.com does offer insulated frogs, however with the addition of two insulated rail joiners on the two rails coming from the frog point and a micro-switch at the points end, you now have an insulated frog. SwitchCrafters does offer a water-proof micro-switch with installation for $17 on any of their switches. You may want to call them at  541-990-4455. Hope this helps out.


----------

